# Bricks...



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

"gasp" THis is so... unexpected (finds):
 Heres some ohio... or west virginia... or maybe even pennsylvania bricks i found recently.  Some were part of the Aetnaville bridge, and some of them came from a culvert along the Cleveland and Southwestern traction line.


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

brick


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

Harris paver... got two a 'em


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

Mack
 Reg U.S. Pat off


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

Bridgeville | Mayer | Bridgevile
 found this one in Wheeling, west virginia-they dug up the sidewalk to put in a new street light and this was in the pile of junk they dug up.  I picked it up, then i casually walked off into the night with it...


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

As seen in their natural habitat... pouring out of a concrete bridge abutment


----------



## NYCFlasks (Dec 19, 2010)

Way cool, love old bricks.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres how some of these were used on the Aetnaville bridge.  They're part of a wall leading up to the bridges portal or something


----------



## Brains (Dec 19, 2010)

and... at last... a close up of the previous in action shot


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2010)

Those are some sweet talkers, Bryan!!


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

 This is the type we dug back in the 70's.

 MERRY CHRISTMAS,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## peejrey (Dec 19, 2010)

That's cool.
 You know a while back, in Nashville TN, My dad told me about a spot in the street they were working on,(A busted pipeline). We went to see and sticking out from underneath the pavement were railroad ties, not for a train though. In the 1800's-1950's (rough estimate) there was a street car track. It was buried under 8 feet of asphalt, but a friend of my father's was able to get some spikes, he gave one to my dad, which he gave to me.(The family collector).
 Just though i'd share.

 Thanks-PJ


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2010)

heres my oldest brick 1849 that is


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting those Brains....and Dean and madman...I like those old bricks and I always try to grab them when I can...Have them all over, built into the hearth, etc....Here's one I suspect is older than some of my others,...And I'll post one or two more. We have a lot of ancient brickworks, coke ovens and similar ruins around here....Penn Digger and I have hiked out of the woods many times, weighted down w/ bricks in our packs.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Center brick in hearth floor in house...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Pearl brick, from historic Kushequa Pa. brick works...mortared into fire-back behind woodstove in garage...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

I couldn't find an actual photo, but the gateposts grown over in the woods near the brickworks are made like these...capped w/ stone slabs....still standing since the late 1800's.


----------



## Brains (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm fortunate to live next to a million brick plants, Most are in the southeast region of ohio but we have one just up the river from Columbus in Galena.
 The Mcarthur brick plant was more recently abandoned... you can go (illegally i think) tour whats left of the factory, and the house where the... well some guy who lived there worked.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 20, 2010)

Cool post Brains.

 And I love that you used them in your house Joe. Very neat.

 I find then from time to time while diving. I try not to take too many because, well, I find too much junk as it is. But when I get neat old ones that are debossed, I'll grab a few. I have been thinking about doing something outdoors with them. Maybe line a garden or something? They are definitely interesting. You'd have to think that there would be collectors out there somewhere?


----------



## Bixel (Dec 20, 2010)

There is a guy here in Ontario that has written a book on "talking bricks"... I have ran into him a few times at some flea markets up near my cottage. Really liked to talk, and sort of an odd fellow whenever I talked to him it seemed. He seemed to have a vast knowledge of the different types, and some of the messages that were also printed on these bricks for sidewalks and such.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 20, 2010)

Cool Post Brains!

 Hey Joe, really love that you put them to use in your house.........very nice !

 Doug


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 20, 2010)

Dean, 
 That territory brick has got to be good. And Joe, I love the Porters with the fancy lettering (with serifs). That might look great on a shelf next to a few bottles.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 20, 2010)

Book ends!.....Nice post Brains


----------



## Dean (Dec 20, 2010)

> Dean,
> That territory brick has got to be good. And Joe, I love the Porters with the fancy lettering (with serifs). That might look great on a shelf next to a few bottles.


 
 The thing about territory bricks is from a bottle collecting friend that worked a railroad repair route in SE Oklahoma.   His front and rear sidewalks are paved with all different IT, OT, Kansas and Arkansas bricks from his route.  It is beautiful with all the embossings and mottos.  I'll have to get a picture the next time I visit him.  Dean


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 20, 2010)

FOUND THIS YESTERDAY WHILE WALKING THE GUADULUPE RIVER WITH MY BROTHER, ITS EMBOSSED80, HE HAS ONE THAT HAS A COMPLETE DATE  I THINK THIS IS 1880 HOW COOL...


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that likes old bricks. I've got a couple that came from the old Southern Pacific(?) roundhouse in Imlay, Nevada. And Joe, I love the way you've incorporated yours into the decor. But what happens if you move? []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike,...If I move,...well, they're going with me! (At least the phoenix one...(It's from an utra early brickworks here, and you just don't see them...I found it deep in the woods sticking out of a decrepit narrow gauge railroad bridge abutment.[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 21, 2010)

Well all you brick lovers;  I also have been there and done that.  We had a big Brick making kiln system near our home (at Horseheads NY).  Fascinating to visit, and I collected street bricks for a number of years.  In our Sarasota - Bradenton Bottle Club,we had a member with at least a thousand of them laid on a patio and paths back of his home.
 He is gone now and I have no idea of where they all went.
 It isn't as interesting as old bottles and glass pieces; but a good little "Save-em" hobby.
 RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Bryan,

 Cool thread, sir. Thanks. Don Dzuro compiled a Ohio Marked Bricks book in 2008. I think it is available from the Ohio Bottle Club.


----------



## toddrandolph (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Brains...that Century Block was made in Glenwillow, a suburub SE of Cleveland. the one with the raised lettering is the earlier one. Surprised to see those down that far south, I usually only see them around Cleveland. The Metropolitan is interesting too. It's from Canton and the most common of all the pavers around here but I haven't seen that particular variation it looks like an early one. Ohio is brick country. I've got around 150 different Ohio pavers and theres many more to find. I just this fall went down to Trimble for work and part of our jobsite was the original Trimble brick plant with collapsed kilns and all, found several different variations of Trimble Block. Columbus is good because you can find a mix of SE and NE ohio bricks all in the same area.


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

alright, heres some from around columbus that i found yesterday
 Portsmouth Block


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

Nelsonville block


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

Hallwood Block 
 PA
 I have a hard time findig any good ones of these


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

HARRIS
 zanesville


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

wow... i didn't take to good a picture of this one.
 Says Athens Block


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

My favorite, a nicer Metropolitan to go with my other one.


----------



## toddrandolph (Dec 25, 2010)

That last Metropolitan you posted is the most common of all Ohio bricks, note the difference between that one and the first one you posted with the O after block...haven't seen that one. Columbus must be the ideal place to find bricks, I don't think any were made there, but because its in the middle of the state they were shipped in all over. We don't find any of the southern Ohio bricks up here as they were all made locally.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Dec 25, 2010)

I remember having watched on The History Channel Modern Marvels an episode on brick making, and the program went on a tour of a local collector/historians home.  His basement was lined with shelves, quite sturdy ones I might add, with his collection of local bricks displayed.  Amazing.
 We have them from out my way also, names like Empire, Sage, Nassau, E.P.B.Co. one sees all the time at old sites, but have not seen any as cool as what your showing................


----------



## Brains (Dec 25, 2010)

the metropolitans are cool to look at though, i was quite excited to have found that one.
 Columbus had brick companies sourced out of the city (i think), but i dont think any were made here.  The closest brick to columbus that i know of was in Galena.
 If i find any more weird or interesting ones i'll post 'em.


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 25, 2010)

Found this web site http;//www.tlgwindpower.com/tweety.......all about the brick collecting hobby... I found one with my last name in NY..... Now I have to find the real thing!!!!


----------



## d12016466 (Jan 20, 2011)

real cool bricks, here's a couple of Rhode Island breaks, check out the anchors, I know if you find a martha's vineyard brick the yuppies pay big money, dave


----------



## d12016466 (Jan 20, 2011)

hope you can see them,


----------



## d12016466 (Jan 24, 2011)

mark of the brick!!!


----------



## Brains (Jan 24, 2011)

nice mark of the brick


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

Colbolt sent me the most beautiful brick wall from a museum that he went to and I saved it to my old computer that died as soon as I got the darn thing. I have the pic saved, but it is not assessable right at the moment. It had all kinds of bricks and he thought of me because of the star bricks. He is another one of the most kindest members here who, just thinks of a person and sends them something because it reminds him of them.  

 It also, gave you a link to the museum and you got history and a little tour. Maybe Steve will see this and help us out and post the link and we'll see the delightful pics. Now I see this is RE: Bricks so I should check out Bricks and see if he has already posted there. 

 Anyway this way a treat, I also love to see bricks with words. 
 Have a good one all ~
 S~*


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds like the brick museum in Ohio. It is somewhere in the Roseville/Zanesville area. I went there several years ago, had a hard time finding it, and when we arrived, I could tell they were shocked to have visitors. They have a wall of Ohio bricks, including the Nelsonville star and other salt glazed sidewalk bricks and also have a nice outside area paved with all different Ohio bricks. For anyone interested in Ohio bricks, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 31, 2011)

That's actually the Ohio ceramic museum.  http://ohsweb.ohiohistory.org/places/se08/  Here's a link to it.  They also have some New Lexington insulators on display outside.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Josh,

 Are you speaking of The Museum of Ceramics, or the Ohio Ceramic Center?


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ohio Ceramic Center is the one I was referring to with the wall of bricks. The other ceramic museum is in E. Liverpool, and is far more impressive and well worth the trip, but I liked the Ohio brick wall at the ceramic center.


----------

